# Kelleys



## lyles

I had so many issues with Kelley this year that I will never use again. Late shipments. Bees sent to someone else and then had to wait for a few weeks for a package that I was not happy with. They have no customer service and they don't care, so they have lost me as a customer.


----------



## Intheswamp

Trapper, have you called them to check on the order? If you did, what did they say?

I haven't bought anything this year from Kelleys, though I inquired about a couple of things with them...got a prompt response from them with good information. In the past three previous years I've always had good delivery times and products and excellent customer service. Hopefully, nothing is changing there...I guess I will find out this fall when I place my order for free delivery to our state meeting.

Ed


----------



## Cantrellc123

I've dealt with them over 20 years and never had an issue. I've ordered as late as last weekend and had my orders in 2 days.

It's an absolute certainty that when your dealing with the public it IS impossible to make everybody happy, no matter how hard you try. I've got a buisness (construction) that deals with the public and it's a challenge everybody should take a stab at.


----------



## Tim KS

One bad experience isn't worth throwing in the towel with a supplier. I've never dealt with Kelleys, but I'd say give them a call and get the answers you're looking for. Sometimes our expectations are not always in line with what's happening there.


----------



## Trapper

They sent me a email on June 23 confirming my order. Called a couple of days later and told me it would be after July 4th before it would be shipped. I called them last Wednesday and asked if the order shipped yet. They said no not yet and reminded me that it would be after the 4th before they shipped. I said I know and today is July 9th, did you mean this week or sometime before July 31. They said it would ship this week. Then I get a call from them telling me it would ship on the 10th. As of today no notification from UPS. I have purchased from them for over 30 years. Can't help but wonder what Mr. Kelley would think.


----------



## lyles

Companies like this give bad service due to people accepting it, and just saying well I will give them another shot. If a company gives bad service and then is not willing to even make an attempt to fix or repair the relationship they need to be hit in the pocketbook.


----------



## Intheswamp

lyles, this is just your second post here and you already seem to be judge and executioner of a well respected and well operated company. It appears that you had a problem with a package order...lots of people *and* vendors had problems this year with shipping and receiving bees, I'm sorry you were one of them. If we all were to stop doing business with companies that mess up then all of them would soon be out of business and we'd have no one to get our supplies from....that would teach them, wouldn't it? 

Most people when they first join Beesource will introduce themselves and maybe ask a question or be helpful to someone. But, your first posts are simply trashing Kelley's. Everybody makes mistakes and has problems. My guess right now, is that Kelley is probably swamped with business and having to play catch up. I wish my business was that good. 

It is *very* hard for me to believe that Kelleys hasn't attempted to or currently isn't attempting to correct any problems that customers may have with their service or goods. They've always been a class act with me.

Trapper, what type of goods do you have ordered that is taking so long to get shipped? Harvesting equipment? Woodenware? ??? Have you heard from UPS yet? From the fact of Kelley calling you with an update it seems that somebody is watching your order and trying to get it out to you. In all the contacts you've had with them what did they say the problem is? 

Best wishes on getting your order soon, Trapper!
Ed


----------



## lyles

I think it is funny when people ask for your view on a topic if you don't agree people take it personally. Trapper ask a question I gave my view. If that is not ok then why do we have a forum? So let me get this right no one can post anything bad about Kelley they are great in every way. OK I see. My money will go to other people, because of their great service. Walking away


----------



## Intheswamp

Have a nice trip.


----------



## Paulemar

I placed an order in mid February and it took 3 weeks. I placed another order at the end of May and it took 3 weeks. I was told that they are behind in orders with woodenware included. When I received the orders, everything was as it should be.


----------



## GaryG74

No problems with Kelley's, been ordering from them for the last three years. Any time something was missing or broken, a phone call or e-mail got results fast usually replacements or the missing items shipped free and received in two or three days. It is busy right now so there can be delays. I had one order this year that took a week and a half but that was because I specified USPS instead of UPS, won't make that mistake again. In general, I'll still order from them because I usually specify UPS and get the orders in two days or less. Hope you get your stuff soon.


----------



## robb2k

With the free shipping deal right now, no wonder they are backordered. It's a great deal.


----------



## jdmidwest

They have offered free shipping on orders over $200 this year and I have taken advantage of it. I never could justify shipping wood boards from 2 states away, but now it is free, I can save some time and money. I placed an order a few weeks ago and they stated that they are backlogged on their wooden wares. I told them I was not in a hurry and to take their time.

Good product, excellent service, and free shipping. Who could ask for more? I work in a service industry and realize that you can only produce so much in an 8 hour day. They are trying their best and I appreciate their service they provide. Give them a break and let them do what they do best, making our bee equipment.


----------



## Trapper

Wasn't trying to start a Kelly's bashing thread, I was just wondering if anyone else was having problems. Like I said I have ordered from them for years. No I didn't ask them what the hold up was. Normally I drive down to pick up my order but wanted to take advantage of the free shipping.


----------



## Beekeeper23

So far I have been happy. This past order for med frames which I placed June 28, confirmed, then when I had not received it by July 5 I phoned them as I paid for 2 day shipping. They stated having wooden ware backlog.........I received my order the next day. I've only ordered from them...so far so good. I'm sure it's all in the timing. A polite call doesn't hurt.


----------



## Intheswamp

I'm glad you started the thread, Trapper. It's a heads'up to others to get our orders in earlier. I'm figuring on placing a wooden ware order for our late September state meeting. There's a good chance they wouldn't have it ready to bring down if I ordered at the last minute, as I usually do.  I'll be sure and put it in earlier this year!  Thanks!

Ed


----------



## schmism

well now i was about to put an order in with them. Ive delt with them in the past and have never had issues. Ive had to wait what seemed like weeks for Dadant orders and they come from like 100 miles away so hardly far.


----------



## Chemguy

I've had a minor issue with a different supplier, one which is typically very prompt. In my case, it was unassembled frames that were backordered. But, they shipped everything else very promptly and gave me a specific date for when the frames would ship. Until they arrive, I'll have frameless foundation. I wonder how long it would take the bees to draw a frame........


----------



## Intheswamp

You need to use a 1:1 sawdust ratio to get'em to draw frames.

Ed


----------



## psfred

I would imagine they are getting swamped with orders with the free shipping on woodenware. They make their own on site, and if orders have exceeded manufacturing capacity (and this is a VERY small company!) you will get yours as soon as they can get them made.

On top of that, if a supplier of theirs is late on shipping wood or something else has happened, you and everyone else is in line waiting.

It's a great company, I'm sure there is a reason why your order has not been filled. I got the bottles and a few odds and ends two working days after I ordered them a couple weeks ago, but I've not bought woodenware for a long time.

Peter


----------



## biggraham610

lyles said:


> I think it is funny when people ask for your view on a topic if you don't agree people take it personally. Trapper ask a question I gave my view. If that is not ok then why do we have a forum? So let me get this right no one can post anything bad about Kelley they are great in every way. OK I see. My money will go to other people, because of their great service. Walking away


 _*Drama Queen*_

Good luck with your order Trapper. G


----------



## Andrew Dewey

Does this thread not belong in Consumer Reports?


----------



## sqkcrk

Trapper said:


> Anyone having trouble getting their orders from Kelleys. Been waiting over 2 weeks.


What did Kelley Co say when you asked them why?


----------



## Trapper

I didn't ask them why it was taking so long I just asked when they were going to ship the order. The order was placed on June 23, they took the payment out of my account June 25. Just seems a little strange that I was billed before the order was ready to ship.


----------



## sqkcrk

For sure. If they did that w/ everybody just imagine the interest they would gleen.


----------



## wildbranch2007

placed an order late thursday, received it sat morning.


----------



## Intheswamp

Trapper, what's the status on your order? I never did read what the bulk of the order was, but from reading between the lines I take it was wooden ware?

Anyhow....have you heard from it?

Ed


----------



## Trapper

Talked to them again to day. Ask if my order had shipped yet. They said no. I asked why and they said the holdup was frames, that a lumber shipment was delayed so they were behind. Told them I was told that it would ship last week. They said they would try to include the frames in the order but if they couldn't they would ship the rest of the order that everything thing else was in stock. I asked if I were to order 500 frames this week would you be able to ship them this week, they said no they were to far behind. I asked if I ordered them in 2 months would they be able to fill the order and they said yes, they would be caught up by then. Still no UPS notification on shipment. Really don't know what to think.


----------



## Trapper

Part of the order came today, the rest is supposed tobe here tomorrow.


----------



## Intheswamp

I'm glad you've gotten part of it, at least. I was talking with one of the lady's at Kelleys and she mentioned that it had been "crazy busy" this summer. I was getting a feeling for ordering. Hopefully they will get the bottleneck straightened out soon.

Ed


----------



## jdmidwest

Obviously, from my experience and others, and based on what Kelley is saying on the phone when you call them, they are behind on woodenware. My orders have been for frames and foundation. Frames have been backlogged, the rest comes in quickly in other box. Just give them a little time to work it out.


----------



## Michael Bush

It's that time of year...


----------



## Intheswamp

It is always good to have extra equipment on hand for a number of reasons. If you purchase your equipment, rather than building it from scratch, going to bee meetings where vendors will deliver orders is a good way to pick up a box of frames or a half dozen extra boxes to keep on hand. 

To me, it seems that those two items...frames and boxes...are the pieces that a lot of beekeepers can't build for themselves, especially frames. Tops and bottoms can be made easily with a skillsaw (even a handsaw, for that matter).

Naturally, if you decide to take on a big or special project you should plan ahead, accordingly. 

From Trapper's experience it appears that in the middle of the season orders need to be placed *well* in advance of when you plan to use them. Trapper, what was the total time from order to delivery on these? I believe it was the frames that were the big holdup on the order?

Ed


----------



## bbuddy

I'm still waiting for an order made in June, but finally after several phone calls they are shipping.

First excuse was that they had an unexpected large order. Next they said the commercial grade lumber came in rotten and they to wait for more wood. I told them had they contacted me I would have changed the wood in my order...Oh, she said. Last call she said my order was held up because they still had to make a bottom board. I said ship it with out the bottom board. Ship the bottom board later. Well that means no free shipping she said! Some great customer relations there. it's their fault, but I get to pay. Oh and the shipping notice they finally sent left off ANOTHER PIECE I ordered....

I would have cancelled the order after several weeks but it included foundationless frames.

Does anyone else out there make foundationless frames? I'll try them next if so....


----------



## Mbeck

I ordered 10 boxes with no handles cut in the end (so I can dado) from them to try. They quoted "over a month" I think I got them in just over 2 weeks (I can't remember). They look real nice, I haven't had time to assemble them yet. The rest of the order looked good as well.


----------



## AstroBee

Mbeck said:


> I ordered 10 boxes with no handles cut in the end (so I can dado) from them to try.


Last year I ordered 50 just as you did. It took a very long time to get them delivered. When they arrived they were 8-frame boxes, and not the 10-frame that I had ordered. Finally I got the 10-frame boxes, but the issues weren't over with. Turned out that the one of the fingers on the boxes wasn't properly cut. Not wanting to wait longer, I set up my table saw and fixed them myself and didn't even inform Kelley of the last issue. Overall, not super happy with the service, and also the wood in the boxes wasn't the best quality either.


----------



## Mbeck

I better double check them, I just took a quick look and checked fit on a couple.


----------



## cmcpherson

It doesn't looks like they have gotten any better.
Shipments are exceedingly slow, items damaged, emails/phone calls not returned.
I'm done with Kelly.


----------



## Mbeck

Sad.
My boxes were fine and have been in service for a while


----------



## Intheswamp

I think Lyles might have been the tip of the iceberg last year when he posted his dissatisfaction with Kellys. 

I haven't purchased much in the last year or so, frames and foundation was what I usually bought from Kellys and the oddball tool. Since I first started beekeeping there was a rep that I worked with at Kellys. I happened to deal with her on one of my initial purchases and kept asking for her when I called, or, I would just email her directly. She was *excellent* in helping me out and would ship stuff out to me *fast*. Also, took good care of orders I'd email her for delivery to beekeeper meetings. Then about a year or so ago I emailed her and she responded that she would be leaving very shortly (like the next day) and that she would have to turn my order over to someone else. I sensed "something" in her voice that made me think "things weren't good". Not knowing her *that well* I didn't question her, but just wished her well. Since then, I've heard and read more complaints about negative experiences with Kelleys than ever before (only been beekeeping five years, though!). My mentor and his best friend (both in their 80's) also have had some negative experiences over the last year and no longer recommend Kellys (who they were very loyal to when I first started beekeeping). I don't think Walter Kelley wouldn't be a happy camper if he was still around. 

Here's an article about the buy-out of Walter T. Kelly Company:
http://www.beeculture.com/catch-the...quisition-of-the-walter-t-kelley-company-llc/

Here is a link to the company that bought Kellys: http://www.frandsencorporation.com/ 

And here is a quote from the "Frandsen Corporation" website: 
*THE FRANDSEN WAY

Frandsen Corporation is an opportunistic, entrepreneurial holding company. We have built, acquired, and managed quality companies in diverse industries for more than sixty years. Explore these pages to learn more about where we came from, the way we operate, and the people who drive our businesses.*

When the buyout was first talked about it was mentioned that the takeover would put some organization and better structure into the Kelly business...faster delivery, better customer service, etc.,. Apparently selling real estate, making plastic, and running banks is a tiny bit different from the bee business. Hopefully, for the honey industry/hobby, they *are* experiencing growing pains and will soon have the kinks out of things. Losing customers/money, though, isn't what an acquisition/holding company smiles about...it will be interesting to see what they do with Kellys over the next year or so.

Hopefully Kellys will rise like the phoenix...

Ed


----------



## bean tree homestead

I am waiting on an order that I am not even sure is going to be right. I made a mistake on the online order sheet and called a second latter and got a person who said they were going to fix it. Sadly if you look at their Google review here https://www.google.com/search?q=walter+t+kelly#lrd=0x8868b35901e742d5:0xef9fe6e6feca3782,1
you will see that they are not doing to well. I see them being below 2 stars by the end of this summer. I don't see how a company like will be supported by the market. 
On the bright side at least they wont have any more problems with having to much work on their hands if they keep moving in this fashion. I need to find an alternative to their foundationless frames that work well. I make all the wrest of my gear I use.
P.S. I am up to 5 on request for information using their email inquiry program.


----------



## bean tree homestead

Called today to check on an order and it went right to voice mail...uggh..:waiting:


----------



## snl

There has been a change of management at the _*VERY*_ top as of a couple of days ago...............


----------



## jrhoto

Kelleys has had problems in the past but has always bounced back,short of Frandsen breaking them up they probably will recover if the "new management " knows bees.



poor valley bee farm


----------



## Paulemar

I put in an order May 14th and received it exactly as ordered today June 17th. I expected a delay because of the time of year and the influx of new beekeepers ordering things as they find they need them. 4 caught swarms left me a bit short of supplies which I didn't expect. I'll order from Kelley's again as I believe that the 1st year with new owners is a learning process. They have to improve or they will lose to many customers.


----------



## Robbin

I only buy from them when I have no choice. They are by far the slowest shippers of anybody that I deal with. I just bought 3 freeman beetle traps from a mom and pop shop and I got the tracking number the same day.

Kelly's doesn't know what a tracking number is....


----------



## jly500

I have never had any problems with kellys for years. Always were fast to ship always quick to respond and I always got what I ordered. That is up until this year. Hard to get a hold of every order took forever to get. So this week I thought I would just drive down to kellys to pick up some stuff I needed. I had read awhile back they had been sold. When I got there they are just as friendly as ever. I believe I have figured out what's up. When I was their I got to go back into the warehouse. They are busy !!! The corporation that bought them is a supplier for Rural King and Tractor Supply and another retailer I do not remember who. They are supplying all of these places and individual beekeepers. Small company trying to supply all these retail stores. I'm not trying to defend them I just wanted to see why a company that I have dealt with for years without one problem was all of a sudden unreliable. I do believe in time that they will get back on the right track. They are good people . BTW there sign out front in big black and white letters say Now Hiring.


----------



## charmd2

You know, I ordered 15 plastic hive covers and lids Tuesday. I have UPS delivery notification they will be delivered tomorrow. Maybe, just maybe it is turning around. I really like the plastic bottom boards and hive lids. Shb can't find hidey holes so I will continue ordering them from Kelly's. I actually expected them to show up about Halloween the way they had been shipping.


----------



## mythomane

Here is the newest bad news from Kelleys. Went to unsubscribe from their weekly spam. The button does not work on the email. You can't unsubscribe. Corporate BS.


----------



## Randy Andy

I had trouble ordering foundation in the spring, but I have to say I had trouble with 
Mann Lake as well. I've come to the conclusion that April through July there is a hole in the supply market. I just saw that Kelleys raised their foundation prices to $257 for 200 sh


----------



## rwlaw

Just ordered ten commercial deep boxes at 830 am, got the shipping confirmation at 5 pm with a estimated 12/3 delivery date and 10% off to boot, that's impressive. I'll edit when I look at the "new Kelly" product


----------



## Cloverdale

rwlaw said:


> Just ordered ten commercial deep boxes at 830 am, got the shipping confirmation at 5 pm with a estimated 12/3 delivery date and 10% off to boot, that's impressive. I'll edit when I look at the "new Kelly" product


Let us know regarding your order, I was toying with the idea of purchasing some Russian bees from them, maybe I'll wait.


----------



## Randy Andy

I would find a good beekeeper to buy bees from Kelley is just a middle man and way over priced. I love Kelley foundation it's beautiful and an a1 fit.


----------



## Schnibbz

For what it's worth, I ordered 20 commercial mediums and 300 frames on 12/31. I received Shipping confirmation on 1/4 and the order just delivered today, 1/6. Having built all of my equipment the last two years (except for foundations), it will be a nice treat not having to cut all of those box joints and hand holds. About 10% of the hive body components have a dime sized knot somewhere on them. 

Consider me pleased with my experience shopping there.


----------



## Randy Andy

Schnibbz said:


> For what it's worth, I ordered 20 commercial mediums and 300 frames on 12/31. I received Shipping confirmation on 1/4 and the order just delivered today, 1/6. Having built all of my equipment the last two years (except for foundations), it will be a nice treat not having to cut all of those box joints and hand holds. About 10% of the hive body components have a dime sized knot somewhere on them.
> 
> Consider me pleased with my experience shopping there.


They have beautiful boxes, but I found a beekeeper that has a woodenware shop about 45 mins from me. She has a beautiful product and you can't buy the wood for her prices. Mediums are 5$ a piece and deeps are 8$. Frames are 60$ groove top and 70$ wedge top per 100. The frames are the only thing I didn't like from Kelley they always break end bars with the 1/4" stapler. Kelley has beautiful foundation it's gone up in price, but with free shipping it is compareBle. Good luck with those supers I'm sure they will fit great🐝🐝🐝


----------



## Knobs

My experience with Kelly's has been hit or miss at best. I was going to be near their place last week so I decided to stop by and give them one more try. Unfortunately for me I now wish I hadn't. Even though their plant was close to where I was going, it still added 20 minutes each way to my trip. I thought it would be worth it and I would save shipping. Unfortunately when I got there they didn't have any catalogs for me to look at to place my order (they were out), I looked around the store area bit (it was a total mess) and then I borrowed a catalog from one of their employees. After figuring out what I wanted I met with a wonderful customer service rep who was going to take my order but she had to fax the prior customers order in first (it would just take a second) and she couldn't get it to work. I'm not sure what happened but it took 5 minutes to get it straight (of course their shipping department is only 40 ft away in the next building but it still took 5 minutes to get it straight).

I finally got to place my order. She took it all down and then their system would not send it through "online". Of course I'm physically at their plant but they still have to send the order through "online". Apparently they were rewiring their place today (why they didn't do this when they were closed and it would not effect their customers who knows.) and the customer service rep tells me that they (multiple employees) have been having issues all day. The poor girl that was helping me called 4 people to help her to no avail. She even rebooted her computer and tried again. My order was fine but she could not get connected to their "online" system and without that she could finish my order or run my credit card. No my credit card wasn't rejected they just couldn't connect to their online system to even place my order. (Yes it's amazing that they have to go online to place my order since I am sitting in their office in their plant but apparently that is the way their system works (or actually doesn't work) Why they didn't call in my credit card on the phone like other businesses do when their system aren't working is beyond me but instead they just made me wait and wait and wait while they tried one thing after another. The customer service rep told me she had been having issues all day. I waited for 20 minutes while they tried one thing after another and finally she called over another person to help her. That person was very practical. She said that since their system wasn't working she would put through my order manually today and put the order in and run my card tomorrow once they fixed their system. She just needed to get approval from her manager. That shouldn't be an issue she said. Of course that didn't happen instead her manager decided that they should just start over from scratch on my order on another computer. Yes I have been there waiting now for 25 minutes and the manager decides that my time is worthless. Gotta love managers that are clueless and have no care for their customers. Instead of treating their customers time like it was valuable they decide to start from scratch. Well I told them that I had already spent 25 minutes waiting and I was not going to start over and I would not be buying anything from them today. (Yes, I would buy the items I need from Clay at Dadant in Frankfort KY who actually knows what customer service is all about.) 

Kelly's assured me that my order had never gone through and that they canceled it. Both of them apologized though the one who had recently showed up lied to me and said that they had had no problems before my order (the customer service rep who took my order rolled her eyes because she obviously knew it was a lie). Regardless I left with nothing other than Kelly's wasting an hour of my time....... or so I thought until later that day... when I stared getting multiple email messages from Kelly's, they had billed my credit card three times anyway for items I never received.... All supposedly bought by me online... Now I have to straighten out my credit card and get their false charges removed.

The worst thing is their customer service person knew how to handle it and was not allowed to do so. All they had to do was fill the order and run the physical order when their system was up and running properly but instead their manager was too incompetent to take that advice. Sorry but I have had too many issues with Kelly's over the years. Terrible management and terrible service. (PS. The customer service rep was actually great. She tried her best to do her job and to make her customer happy but she could not overcome an incompetent management decision and a system that should have been upgraded and tested offline first.)


----------

